# Hot In Australia



## WillowTree (Jul 20, 2009)

*A friend sent this to me in email. *




> AT 120 DEGREES IN AUSTRALIA , IT WAS SO HOT FOR A WEEK THAT KOALAS
> 
> WERE ASKING PEOPLE FOR WATER.
> 
> IT'S NEVER BEEN SEEN BEFORE.


 




















> ONE WENT TO A HOUSE TO TRY TO HIDE FROM THE HEAT AND TO
> 
> GET A BIT OF SHADE AND HERES WHAT HAPPENED WHEN
> 
> THE OWNER GAVE HIM SOMETHING TO DRINK. IT'S REALLY CUTE.


----------



## Terry (Jul 20, 2009)

That is adorable! I'm so glad people are there for them.


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 21, 2009)

LOL

Those last two have some serious 'caption' possibilities!


----------



## Diuretic (Jul 21, 2009)

It was bloody hot - some of those photos were taken where I live and although Melbourne had the hottest day - cracked 46c - when those pics were taken of the koalas we were sweating through a record heatwave in South Australia.  The koala with the bike riders was in the hills behind the city, the poor little bloke was gasping for water on the side of the road, those kind riders helped it out.  The baby koala in the bath wandered into a house distressed (this was in another state I think).  There were also some pics of koalas drinking from dog water bowls in back yards and the dogs just standing back and letting them drink.  Damn hot.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 21, 2009)

These photos are just awesome.  So are the folks helping out the little fuzzy dudes.  Too cute.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 22, 2009)

It's all fun and games until someone loses a finger.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 22, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEAagnHq9C8]YouTube - Koala Joey bites![/ame]


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 22, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> It's all fun and games until someone loses a finger.



for pity's sake Alli,,no one did lose a finger.


----------



## Diuretic (Jul 22, 2009)

Never camp under a tree where a male koala lives.  They grunt and groan all night and they take a leak wherever they feel like it - yeah just like blokes


----------

